# Forum Editor



## Rob Fisher (5/2/14)

Hi Guys,

Having been on forums for many years I have found it better to write the text in Word so I can do a spell check and grammar check and then copy and paste it to the forums... that way people don't realise I can't spell. But on this forum software it gives me that dreaded ERROR message saying "not valid" pretty often. I look for special characters (and the ... is one of the culprits) and nuke them but it doesn't always help... what do the rest of you guys use as an offline editor or do you all type straight into the forums?

Maybe one of the admins can send this query to the developers... I'm sure they would have come upon this issue before.

BTW this forum software (while it took me a little while to get used to it) is absolutely awesome!


----------



## Tornalca (5/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Having been on forums for many years I have found it better to write the text in Word so I can do a spell check and grammar check and then copy and paste it to the forums... that way people don't realise I can't spell. But on this forum software it gives me that dreaded ERROR message saying "not valid" pretty often. I look for special characters (and the ... is one of the culprits) and nuke them but it doesn't always help... what do the rest of you guys use as an offline editor or do you all type straight into the forums?
> 
> ...



I use Google Chrome Browser with built in spell checker. But it does not fix my bad grammar. 

I don't want to go to technical, but Word uses a funny HTML format when you copy and paste from it, it brings the format along and it is not pure text. This results in the online editor not knowing how to interpret the HTML tags.

You could try - Do in word, copy to notepad, copy to forum. Notepad will remove the extra formatting and tags.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/2/14)

I will look into this Rob


----------



## Smokyg (5/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Having been on forums for many years I have found it better to write the text in Word so I can do a spell check and grammar check and then copy and paste it to the forums... that way people don't realise I can't spell. But on this forum software it gives me that dreaded ERROR message saying "not valid" pretty often. I look for special characters (and the ... is one of the culprits) and nuke them but it doesn't always help... what do the rest of you guys use as an offline editor or do you all type straight into the forums?
> 
> ...


Hi Rob

I personally don't use a editor, just type the message directly, its quicker and faster and also gives you chance to read the original message whilst typing.. Google Chrome browser has a built in spell checker so perhaps it would be a good move for you to download and use that, its anyways a much better, faster and more secure browser than Internet Explorer. Ill be lost without my Chrome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (5/2/14)

Firefox forever! I only use Firefox. Also do spell check. Much faster than IE. I hate IE actually!


----------



## Smokyg (5/2/14)

TylerD said:


> Firefox forever! I only use Firefox. Also do spell check. Much faster than IE. I hate IE actually!


Haha! Everyone hates IE!!  

I shall not start a Browser debate today.. Lol GC

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/14)

Thanks guys... I use Chrome and I do use the spell checker... 

Yip Word does funny things to cut and paste with HTML and the older forums have far less functionality than this new forum software does and I guess that's where the issue comes in.

OK for now will type direct and use the Chrome spell checker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> I will look into this Rob



Thanks Gizmo... it may become an issue the more users that come on board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (5/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Gizmo... it may become an issue the more users that come on board.


Your most welcome!  Glad to help

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (6/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks guys... I use Chrome and I do use the spell checker...
> 
> Yip Word does funny things to cut and paste with HTML and the older forums have far less functionality than this new forum software does and I guess that's where the issue comes in.
> 
> OK for now will type direct and use the Chrome spell checker.


or create a signature like mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (7/2/14)

Tom said:


> or create a signature like mine


You just need a few mistakes in that signature line, @Tom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

